# 75gal SA work-in-progress



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Still needs driftwood and miracle grow for cichlids


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Cant wait for the sponge filter to come.. Rigged the bio-bag from the Diesel Tetra Whisper EX on the power head for the time being.. Don't know why they call 'em "Whisper" cause all of the ones I've had are Noisy


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW!

BG looks fantastic!

Flagstone glued together??


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks!

Flagstone Carefully stacked... Gluing would mean a time consuming process I didn't have patience for.. So I made sure to get stones that were thick enough to stack


----------



## supadave1981 (Feb 2, 2011)

i like this no i love this it looks awesome i can't wait to get me some more flagstone to do the samething to mine.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

TY!

Glad I could help with an idea


----------



## facefree08 (Jul 22, 2010)

good idea! :thumb: 
i actually have some of that rock that i am not using so i may try to do something like this :dancing:


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

i wanna see when u do


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Jul 14, 2003)

very nice looking setup so far!


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

not too bad. i personally thought of doing something similar for a DIY background.. but couldnt find any slate tiles thin enough.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

*Updated Shots*


----------



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

its coming along nicely. i love the alge build up in the BG.

one question though: How did you mount/secure the "floating" driftwood on top there?


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you

The Floating piece is just floating (forever).. I haven't decided to let it sink whenever it does or keep it there since I like the upper cover it provides as well as looking more balanced.

If I were to keep it there.. I would use (in light of the time) Christmas tree ornament hangers.. (flexible wire) and tie it around two ends and put the glass lid over the ends to hold. Ensuring the metal does not come in contact with the water of course as the metal may/likely affect water conditions


----------



## bbortko (Nov 20, 2011)

what's the stock, can't get on real PC and all I can make out are the geos.


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

hide heater behind the background rocks


----------

